# My new rabbit des res (work inprogress!)



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

As I've mentioned previously in the coming weeks I will be taking on my mums wild rabbit, Hutch. I hope to adopt Magic from starlights rescue to try and bond with her (fingers crossed on both counts x ) Obviously to acheive all this I need a decent size home for both bunnies. I've already forked out for a new hutch and run for my two existing rabbits Blossom and Zebedee this year (& they're not cheap!) so it was a case of making good what we already had to house the new additions. I decided to convert my childrens wooden playhouse into a rabbit residence and eventually persuaded the OH to make a run to attach to it.

It's still a work in progress as the lid of the run still needs to be finished and attached, an entrance door created in the back of the house and I'm waiting on some lino remnants to waterproof the flooring of the play house. The OH is also going to cut out another panel from the back of the house and mesh across it for ventilation. All being well the project should be complete by the weekend 

I think the Mr Baby British has made a cracking job of the run so far (and to think initially he said no to any more animals lol). He's enjoyed the job so much he's even considering buying materials in bulk and selling some runs!

I'll post some pictures of the finished article over the weekend


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow what a nice pad they will have


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Looking great 

Two little points, I would attach the run to the playhouse using hook eye or hasp and staple type locks, incase a fox tries to pull it away and I would mesh the windows, taking out the plastic so it creates more ventilation, and I have heard a few times of a fox smashing through the windows in a shed/playhouse after seeing buns inside  

Magic is booked in for the 30th for his little op


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

thats a propper "crib" 

Love it! x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> Looking great
> 
> Two little points, I would attach the run to the playhouse using hook eye or hasp and staple type locks, incase a fox tries to pull it away and I would mesh the windows, taking out the plastic so it creates more ventilation, and I have heard a few times of a fox smashing through the windows in a shed/playhouse after seeing buns inside
> 
> Magic is booked in for the 30th for his little op


Eek, didn't know foxes would break through perspex to get in the shed! I only meshed over the window on my shed that opens so a fox couldn't climb in, didn't think I'd need to do them both. Off to B&Q when OH gets home to buy some mesh for the second window.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

VampiricLust said:


> Looking great
> 
> Two little points, I would attach the run to the playhouse using hook eye or hasp and staple type locks, incase a fox tries to pull it away and I would mesh the windows, taking out the plastic so it creates more ventilation, and I have heard a few times of a fox smashing through the windows in a shed/playhouse after seeing buns inside
> 
> Magic is booked in for the 30th for his little op


Yay! Glad Magic's booked in (I'm sure he's not too thrilled but it's for the greater good lol!) My mum will be booking in Hutch in on Tuesday when she has first vaccination. She was meant to have gone yesterday but my mum was ill and I wasn't around to take her 

Not a problem I will mesh the windows (think the plastic is cracked anyway TBH!)

I will mention the type of fixtures to the OH as he hasn't got as far as attaching the run yet.

Everything is still on course to be finished by the weekend so I will email you piccies of the finished job then 

Kimberley xx


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow thats fab!! Great idea!!


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

It was a cracked perspex window I heard of being smashed through 
From a woman who adopted from me.

Previous to adopting from me, she had 6 special needs buns in this AMAZING huge converted shed (It had a little ramp to another level and everything!)
It had a cracked window, and a fox smashed through it. Where they were all special needs (one was blind,one an amputee, one head tilt, two old and I think one was brain damaged) they never stood a chance 

Her partner then meshed off all windows, and made wooden shutters to go over them at night as an extra precaution.

Foxes are so cunning, it is scary 

I have heard of one coming through a small window and killing a housebun before.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

That looks like a great house and very good quality! I think your OH has done a grand job!!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

VampiricLust said:


> It was a cracked perspex window I heard of being smashed through
> From a woman who adopted from me.
> 
> Previous to adopting from me, she had 6 special needs buns in this AMAZING huge converted shed (It had a little ramp to another level and everything!)
> ...


I've just been on the phone to OH and mentioned about meshing the windows. Fortunately we still have loads of mesh left so this won't be a problem. I'm just waiting on the lino to waterproof the flooring before opening it up. Hopefuuly they'll be enough mesh as well to block off any gaps under the perimeter fence so I can let the rabbits free range in the garden when I'm outside to watch them.

It must have been awful for that poor woman losing all those rabbits 

Sly Mr Fox, eh?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> It was a cracked perspex window I heard of being smashed through
> From a woman who adopted from me.
> 
> Previous to adopting from me, she had 6 special needs buns in this AMAZING huge converted shed (It had a little ramp to another level and everything!)
> ...


thats scary.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I have the same wendy house for my 2 and its been great over winter no damp patches at all. 

I have used the thick plastic coated mesh on the windows on the inside so even if a fox tried to pull the mesh off it wouldnt be able to. and at the mo i have screwed thick perspex to the outside to keep the wind off but with a good sized ventilation gap


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

wow, that looks nicer than my flat!! Can I move in too?!


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

helebelina said:


> wow, that looks nicer than my flat!! Can I move in too?!



I was thinking along the same lines 

My bunny house has little shutters on the outside too
.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

That looks great  Tell him to definately make some runs to sell 

*Heidi*


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Looks fab!! How exciting!!!!


----------

